# Suggest some good chinese fantasy movies dubbed in english??



## aditya1987 (Oct 28, 2008)

Hello friends..

I recently watched a chinese movie dubbed in english called "Curse Of Golden Flower". It was awesome. The set and the the costumes used in the movie was great.

Can you suggest some other chinese fantasy movies dubbed in english...

Thak you...


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Oct 28, 2008)

Have you watched Warriors of Heaven and Earth? Its a chinese movie with english subtitles, and music by our own A.R Rahman.


----------



## swatkat (Oct 28, 2008)

aditya1987 said:


> Hello friends..
> 
> I recently watched a chinese movie dubbed in english called "Curse Of Golden Flower". It was awesome. The set and the the costumes used in the movie was great.
> 
> ...



*www.imdb.com/title/tt0299977/
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0373074/

You may also want to check out good old 80s/90s Sammo Hung/JC new wave HK movies 
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sammo_Hung


----------



## aditya1987 (Oct 29, 2008)

This also a very good movie "House of Flying Daggers"

*www.imdb.com/title/tt0385004/


----------

